# Daiwa steez



## Queencitybassman (Jul 6, 2010)

Can someone tell me about the daiwa steez I am thinking about picking one up for a real good price brand new


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2010)

Rod or reel? Spinning or baitcasting?

My Best friend has the Steez Baitcaster matched with a Steeze rod. Its a Very nice combo! 

Too much $$$ for my blood these days.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 7, 2010)

Brand new steez baitcaster for 150?


----------



## Jim (Jul 7, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Brand new steez baitcaster for 150?




SOLD! Pick it up! :LOL2:


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright im on it.. I have heard nothing but good things about it


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 7, 2010)

Okay im picking up a daiwa steez baitcaster later and am getting a good deal on two reels which should I take with the steez fuego or the viento? I am most likely putting the steez on my soft plastics rod the second one I want a reel that would go nicely on a cranking rod. Anyone have experience with viento and fuego? All of these will come brand new


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 7, 2010)

Bad deal, you shouldn't buy it. BTW, who is selling it? :twisted:


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 7, 2010)

Hahah I didnt give you a price.. im getting the pair of reels for a steal of 220 brand new in box... fuego or viento?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 7, 2010)

Viento hands down... you can cast anything with that reel. I have 3 of them that are about 5 years old now. I bought them brand new, and as much as I hate to say it, had them cleaned for the first time back in January. They are still going strong

I tried the Fuego, but it's more of a finesse (and I mean small baits) type of reel. You won't need another one of those with the Steez

edit** I just read that you are looking for a cranking reel... you can crank with the viento, but don't try to crank the BIG cranks (DD22s, Strike King 6XD, etc) with that reel... you'll be wore out. It casts the Deep Little Ns with ease, but the smaller style handle will wear you out if you crank with the reel and not sweep with the rod.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 7, 2010)

I hope your right Russ I chose the steez and the viento which I believe I got really good price on..


----------



## russ010 (Jul 7, 2010)

trust me... you won't be disappointed


----------



## TampaJim (Jul 7, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> I hope your right Russ I chose the steez and the viento which I believe I got really good price on.. $180 for the pair brand new



Do those reels feel warm to the touch? Dealer cost on a new Steez is $375.00, the Viento is another $160.00.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 7, 2010)

haha na I dont think its stolen he used to work for a warehouse that carried them a few years ago.. they are about 1 1/2 old just a little dust but flawless and have never been spooled. He has quite a few more I may take off his hands if they do well for me this weekend. Here they are I am now owner of a real high end reel...











Any suggestions on line?


----------



## fish devil (Jul 7, 2010)

:twisted: I have a Viento reel on a 7' Daiwa L&T rod for my worm/small soft plastic setup. Smooth reel. Easy to cast the lighter stuff. Two thumbs up!!!!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 8, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Any suggestions on line?



Seaguar Red Label - 15# test.... that will throw everything, and the Viento for sure will sling the heck out of it


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 8, 2010)

My Viento really likes the 10 lb. Seaguar red label Fluoro. Russ gave me a spool of that red label a couple years back, and it is now just about the only line I use. 

What I found funny was at the Dale Hollow trip last fall, Jim's friend kept an inline spinner tied onto the steez rod and reel. Just seemed a little ironic.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 8, 2010)

I thought the fifteen was a little heavy so I really like th red label 12lb. Took a while to get used to but I can sling stuff now.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd sho nuff become a Daiwa fan if I could get deals like that


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks for the advice guys I actually asked fishdevil then went straight to bass pro because they had a really good deal on stren. So I got stren original 14lb.. I liked it on the viento but not on the steez I will probally line the steez up with 100% floro berkley. Went fishing and had some luck today but the steez was out of commision early with the worst birds nest I have seen. I caught about 5 on the viento though.. the twitch bar is sweet!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 8, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Thanks for the advice guys I actually asked fishdevil then went straight to bass pro because they had a really good deal on stren. So I got stren original 14lb.. I liked it on the viento but not on the steez I will probally line the steez up with 100% floro berkley. Went fishing and had some luck today but the steez was out of commision early with the worst birds nest I have seen. I caught about 5 on the viento though.. the twitch bar is sweet!




Did you get straight mono. That could be giving you some issues on the steez. Try the flouro as it has less memory, but that berkley flouro is a joke imo. There is a noticable difference between that and the seguar.And I believe the seguar is cheaper.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 8, 2010)

I think if you read it the seagur is not 100 percent floro.. I believe it's just coated or partially floro the berkley sells the 100.. I like how thin the berkley is .. Thanks for the advice though I may do that cause the berkley is pricey.. Seagur or berk?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 8, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> I think if you read it the seagur is not 100 percent floro.. I believe it's just coated or partially floro the berkley sells the 100.. I like how thin the berkley is .. Thanks for the advice though I may do that cause the berkley is pricey.. Seagur or berk?



Berkley is overrated.. I've had more breaks with that than anything else.. I had great luck with seaguar on anything that i dont backlash.. like my spinnerbait set up. I have caught multiple 4 and 5 pounders and a 40 inch pike on it this year with no issues. However, on reels that I get a few backlashes on, mainly my finesse combo, I always had it break off mid spool. Never put me in a position to lose a fish because I couldnt cast far enough to get to the break, but it still drove me nuts.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 9, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Queencitybassman said:
> 
> 
> > I think if you read it the seagur is not 100 percent floro.. I believe it's just coated or partially floro the berkley sells the 100.. I like how thin the berkley is .. Thanks for the advice though I may do that cause the berkley is pricey.. Seagur or berk?
> ...




Never ever had it break on me mid spool. Even after severe backlashes. I even got it in the trolling motor reel bad once and its still on my real and catcing fish.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jul 9, 2010)

Ive been using Trilene 100% Flourocarbon 15# since 2008. Im happy with it, but Ive never tried the seaguar red label stuff. Is it really that good? I think Im gonna give it a try. Is it softer than the trilene? Thanks guys


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 9, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> Ive been using Trilene 100% Flourocarbon 15# since 2008. Im happy with it, but Ive never tried the seaguar red label stuff. Is it really that good? I think Im gonna give it a try. Is it softer than the trilene? Thanks guys




Try it, you will like it. Its not necessarily supersoft, but there is little memory and its more durable than any flouro that I have used. Its worth trying one time, it outlasts most of the other flouro products that I have used.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

Seaguar Red Label is 100% Fluorocarbon. I've been using it exclusively (on everything) since 2008 - and the only time it has failed on me is when I get in a hurry and screw up the knots. I use the improved clinch knot - but I'm slowly transforming to the San Diego Jam knot.

You need to look at the diameter of the red label... 15# test is 0.330 - MUCH smaller than other lines, and that .330 is comparable in size to 12# Berkley 100% Fluoro and it's 10 times softer (not to mention $8 less). The abrasion resistance is better than any other brand I have tried.

I was a big supporter of Triple Fish fluorocarbon, but for a while there was a time when I was getting bad spools - usually 1 out of 3, so I had to find something new.

Now... if you want the most SUPERIOR line, you need to try Seaguar Tatsu fluorocarbon... I've spooled that up on my spinning reels in 6 & 8# test lines, and you can't break that stuff. The girl at the Seaguar booth at the Classic gave me a spool to try, and to demonstrate how effective it was she tore off about 24", wrapped it around her hands (like she was making a line to choke someone), then rubbed it back and forth about 20 times as fast and as hard as she could on the edge of the table... then she put it in front of my face and told me to feel the line..... end of story - there were NO nicks in the line. The only downside to this line is the price (I can get 15# for $30, but regular price is closer to $50). But I put that line on my reels in January, and it's still on there without any knicks or the little kinky loops you get from line being on reels to long.

Just try it man - for the price it's worth a shot... and it's 10 times stronger than that mono you are using.

If you want good mono, look at Triple Fish X-Rated line or McCoy Mean Green... those are the best (along with Trilene Big Game (which is the cheapest of all lines, and one of the strongest)


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Russ do you have any input on the special line they make just for the daiwa steez reels... the steez 100% floro?


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

nah... when I found something that never fails me, and I can get 2 reels spooled for less than $12, I quit playing around. If I had a Steez reel, I might would try it, but my guess is it's one of their other brands of line that has just been relabeled to get you to buy it.... very seriously doubt it's worth it.

I have tried the Lake Fork Parahelium, and that has got to be the most limp, softest line - but it was only good for 2 or 3 outings before it started to get the loopty loops in it so I quit using it.

One thing I do with my line (and I buy in bulk), is wrap them in Saran Wrap, put them in a plano watertight box and put them in my basement where it's cool. I've got line that is 2-3 years old that I still haven't used yet and it still comes out brand new. Heat is the biggest destroyer of line. Being in direct sunlight is not good - but it's no where near as damaging as just being in heat.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

I just looked at the Steez line again... 12# is equivalent to the size of Red Label 15#... you couldn't sell me on that, especially for $20 a spool. If I'm going to spend that kind of money I'm going to buy the Seaguar InvisX - which is awesome line as well.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 9, 2010)

russ010 said:


> nah... when I found something that never fails me, and I can get 2 reels spooled for less than $12, I quit playing around. If I had a Steez reel, I might would try it, but my guess is it's one of their other brands of line that has just been relabeled to get you to buy it.... very seriously doubt it's worth it.
> 
> I have tried the Lake Fork Parahelium, and that has got to be the most limp, softest line - but it was only good for 2 or 3 outings before it started to get the loopty loops in it so I quit using it.
> 
> One thing I do with my line (and I buy in bulk), is wrap them in Saran Wrap, put them in a plano watertight box and put them in my basement where it's cool. I've got line that is 2-3 years old that I still haven't used yet and it still comes out brand new. Heat is the biggest destroyer of line. Being in direct sunlight is not good - but it's no where near as damaging as just being in heat.




So keeping my poles in the hot garage is not a good idea for my lines viability?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> dyeguy1212 said:
> 
> 
> > Queencitybassman said:
> ...



If I look at my line the wrong way I prefer to respool it.. theres no was in hell you'd catch me fishing with line that got wrapped around a TM. I guess that's the difference between tournament fisherman and others :lol:

You should consider yourself lucky.. I've had it happen 4 or 5 times before I gave up on it. I like the way it performs on my spinnerbaits and cranks, but I go with berkley vanish for my finesse stuff. Not because its more clear or any of that crap, but just because it has very low memory, and is only 10 bucks a spool. So if I have to respool, I'm not out too much dough.


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> So keeping my poles in the hot garage is not a good idea for my lines viability?


My garage is not hot... guess because that's where my air handler is and it's always cool in there. But no, it's not good for it. If you've got a spare room you don't use in the house, it would be better... but if it's getting over 90* in your garage it's not going to kill it, but it's not going to make it last any longer either.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jul 9, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> If I look at my line the wrong way I prefer to respool it.. theres no was in hell you'd catch me fishing with line that got wrapped around a TM. I guess that's the difference between tournament fisherman and others :lol:
> 
> You should consider yourself lucky.. I've had it happen 4 or 5 times before I gave up on it. I like the way it performs on my spinnerbaits and cranks, but I go with berkley vanish for my finesse stuff. Not because its more clear or any of that crap, but just because it has very low memory, and is only 10 bucks a spool. So if I have to respool, I'm not out too much dough.



I cant find vanish for 10 a spool and its the worse line I have ever used. 

I was very supirsed myself that it came off the trolling motor and it wasnt nicked or mauled. Im not throwing away 12 dollars of line I just spooled up. I guess thats a testimate to its toughness. I have caught several bass on it with no losses. 

But I guess you tourney fisherman gotta pay the bills huh :LOL2:


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> But I guess you tourney fisherman gotta pay the bills huh :LOL2:



You know how much I fish.. and in tourneys too.... I change line maybe every 3-4 months, and I probably fish 20 days/nights a month. And the place I fish is nothing but a rock pile with tons of stumps


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jul 9, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > But I guess you tourney fisherman gotta pay the bills huh :LOL2:
> ...



I feel ya russ, I change my line about every three or four months as well. I fish about 15 days a month. I use the KVD line conditioner and it really helps, especially on the reels I dont throw much that sit for weeks sometimes before I use them(like my crankbait rod). But I dont see any sense in changing out flourocarbon that often(I use trilene 100%). Itll last forever if ya take care of it, and I cant afford not to :LOL2:


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 9, 2010)

Well you gave me good advice on the viento so I think I will respool it tonight with red label seagur I have a tournament tommorow and dont like to lose :twisted: I will most likely put 12lb test on because.. one that is usually my preference and two because its my lucky number... and three sold my jetski today for 400 more then i got it for.. that just means 200 to the wife and 200 for more fishing stuff!! wooh tight lines!


----------



## russ010 (Jul 9, 2010)

Queencitybassman said:


> Well you gave me good advice on the viento so I think I will respool it tonight with red label seagur I have a tournament tommorow and dont like to lose :twisted: I will most likely put 12lb test on because.. one that is usually my preference and two because its my lucky number... and three sold my jetski today for 400 more then i got it for.. that just means 200 to the wife and 200 for more fishing stuff!! wooh tight lines!



good luck tomorrow man... where you fishing at?

I'm originally from Lancaster, SC (well... a little deeper in the woods than Lancaster), and I'll be heading that way tonight because I have military.

When you put that line on there, make sure you put your brakes down to around 6 or 7 then work your way up. I usually leave my brakes set on 4, 3.5 or 3 depending on the weight I'm throwing and if it's into the wind or not. That's the ONLY reel I have that I never backlash on since I got the right line on it. One other thing - always carry an extra spool of line... never know when you might have to respool while on the water. If you do have to respool, tie your line to your reel (go through your rod eyelets first) then chunk the spool over the boat into the water and start reeling.. it will keep it straight and you don't have to carry a pencil or have your partner hold it for you

As far as knots - a lot of buddies who use this line use a palomer knot, but I don't. I use an improved clinch knot, just be sure to wet it with spit before you cinch it down


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> I cant find vanish for 10 a spool and its the worse line I have ever used.



10.99... excuse me.


I've heard pretty mixed reviews on it, but I've had nothing but great luck with it. I boated 7 keepers and over 15 shorts in a 3 hour tournament yesterday morning and never retied (I didn't realize this until afterwards... I just got too caught up in the hot streak). If it continues to perform like that, I cant ever see switching.


I've had good luck with xps flouro as well. The break in period seems to be a little longer than most, but it holds up really well. I have spools of xps on from the spring and they are still in mint condition.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 9, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Im not throwing away 12 dollars of line I just spooled up.



I forgot to mention.. its not a bad idea to put a good amount of mono backing on before spooling up with flouro. I use that cajun line I got for free when they had the facebook promo a few months back. Not only does it save me money when I have to respool with flouro, but I find the enitre length of line sits better on the spool with backing. I never have more than 100 yards of flouro on a spool at a time... I just make sure the uni knot is buried deep in the spool so that I'll never reach it when casting (or if some behemoth of a fish took my drag way out :roll: ) Saves me a ton of money throughout the season.


----------



## Queencitybassman (Jul 9, 2010)

No way russ thats cool I am right down the street from there in waxhaw.. unfortunately. Just moved here from raleigh after getting married and having a kid and its quite the change of scenery still getting used to fishing spots here. I am sure you have heard of some of the smaller spots like mt island and cane creek park. Small world.

I am actually jumping on as a co angler this weekend on albrights tin for a cncba tourney. It is actually two hours away but I was already heading up for a wedding. We are actually fishing a small lake there that I despise called Cammack Lake in burlington NC. Hoping for the best!

Oh yeah and I always bring extra line and extra reels pre spooled for back up. Lets just hope that I dont have to use them.. I am going to try that red label seagur 12lb tommorow morning on the steez and hopefully Ill have good things to report! Thanks for the advice!


----------

